# flare protocol



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

*Has anyone been on flare protocol at glasgow royal x*


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi blue egg, I'm not in Glasgow but I have had short flare and personally I love it. 

I had my first tx in 2010 with long prot but I didn't respond very well and my cycle was cancelled. I then had my AMH tested which in turn was low but my fsh was normal so we decided short flare would work for me. 

I'm in cycle no 5 in total but fresh no 4, I tend to produce between 12-6 eggs and this time round being 6 with 4 fertilised. I've got to call in today to check there still growing as I'm booked in for et at 2pm!! 

I'm told flare gives quality over quantity and I can echo that from past cycles and just hope same goes with the 4 waiting for me now xx


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

*Hi thanks for the reply my amh was <4 so i was on highest dose my hospital used which was 300 gonal f twice for 2 days then 375 after that but at my scan i only had 4 follies one 17,14,12 and ten. They only got two eggs one fertilized and was transfered which resulted in bfn,they told me left ovary was lazy but i pointed out that when i first went in june and the doc did a scan just to have a look at my ovaries i had loads of follicies yet after the prostap at baseline scan there was only one im hoping the down ****** for so long suppressed my hormones too much and that this time i will have morex*


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh bless you, you did have a better response than I but still not the outcome you wanted. That's the problem with long prot it takes it's toll on you where it comes to re-boosting you so if you've got a normal FSH then flare will boost you regardless. You've got a good number of follies but it depends on how many actually want to take the drug onboard and grow a juicy egg rather than being an empty follie. 

Ok well I had 6 eggs with my first, 12 with my 2nd, 8 with my 3rd and on Tuesday I got another 6 of which 4 fertilised with IVF no 5 was over fertilised so 2 sperm got in and no 6 was to immature so really they say it's 4 out of 6. Today I've just had transfer of 2x 8cell both perfect so i'm hoping and praying this is the one with all the extra medication i'm taking (immunes drugs) & i've got 2 perfect 7cells in the freezer. So a much better outcome to my first go. It's true what they say it's defo quality over quantity and i'm happy with that. 

Just to also point out I have to have high dose Menopur and my new clinic wanted me to have a different drug this time round but I was scared to try another stimms drug as I knew Menopur worked for me. I did only have 5 amps daily rather than 6 this time and I had ec on day 7 of stimms so I've 15 amps of menopur left over. 

I hope you get your new protocol underway really soon and you'll soon be on the road to a good amount of eggs and embies. 

If I can help anymore just ask xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi i had the flare at gcrm and ovulated before ec which they only found out after sedating me so def didnt work for me. I also didn't get any more follicles than on the short protocol which i found far better.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Aww no i thought this might be better for me,i can only hope x


----------

